# vip222k install help



## foots

have got 222k receiver, and i need to know how to hook up wires between dish and receiver. and from receiver to 2nd room. what i need is a installers guide or a diagram on how it is wired.


----------



## mcarreiro

Use this link,

http://www.dishnetwork.com/support/documents/receivers/222k_User_Guide/default.aspx

Chapter 11 should do it.

-Mike-


----------



## Teched

I have problems also....

I have a Dish Network ViP222K. I hope to explain the wiring...here goes:

On the back of the unit it looks like a splitter with 1 signal coming in and two signals out.
On one of the outputs it goes to another splitter with 2 outputs. These 2 outputs go to SAT 1 and SAT 2. The 2nd output from the 1st splitter goes to Home Distrubtion

The signal from the unit goes to the television using RCA cables into the television video input.

This television receives and shows signal just fine. No problems.

In the furnance room the leads from the satelitte dish comes into the room. The cable goes to a grounding block. Then the signal goes to a PVDP3 Diplexer. On the Diplexer on the two input side the signal comes from the grounding block into the SAT input. The other input is labeled U/V Ant

The system worked JUST FINE until I started moving wires in the furance room. I thought I had figured out which cable went to the master bedroom television. I wanted ot take this cable and use it as an input to a "Wired Home WH8VDH 8 Room CATV Video Distribution Hub". With the hub I was hoping to push the signal out to televisions around the house and use the remote from the master bedroom to control those televisions.

Now the ONLY television that is showing a signal is the television next to the receiver. Can someone PLEASE help me fix this mess up? I will be happy to draw diagram of what I think I have.

Thanks ahead of time...

Ron


----------



## BattleZone

Ignore the 2-way splitter in the diagram (you don't have it and it doesn't apply to you) and connect your distribution splitter where the IR converter (also something you don't have) is pictured and you'll be good to go.


----------

